# Kinds of Beer for Summer



## grapeman

Has anybody been making any beer for summer? If so what are you making, when did you start it,etc.


Thanks


----------



## masta

I have a WE Baron's Mexican Cerveza ready to rack to a secondary which is a great beer for summer.....don't forget the limes!! This is an awesome no-boil kit and a great value.


I will be brewing a Maple Porter in the morning which is a Brewer's Best Robust Porter and I will add 32 of grade B maple syrup to the secondary. 


I also have 2 other kits I have in the cue and they are clone kits developed and put together by a husband and wife team in western CT. I will be brewing an "Ayinger Oktober Fest Marzen" and "Chimay Grande Réserve". German and Belgian beers ROCK!!!!


My newest venture here at Valley Brew is setting up a 4 soda keg system to force carbonate and serve my beers and Vinoka Kits. Used kegs are in route to the house with rebuild kits and I also be installing .5 micron carbonation stones for quick carbonation.


----------



## Chad

I have two batches fermenting right now. One is an English Pale Ale, and the 
other is an Amber Cerveza (both Brewer's Best kits bought from George).

Just stopped by George's store this afternoon. Picked up a Russian Imperial 
Stout kit. I figure it will be perfectly aged by the time it starts getting cooler 
here in Dallas. Not exactly a great summer brew, but that's what the Amber 
Cerveza is for


----------



## grapeman

Masta,


sounds like you are into beer pretty well. Those all sound great-wish I had some. That carbonation setup sound sweet! Let me know how it works out when you get things going.


Chad,


I have been thinking of trying the Pale Ale. I did make a batch of the Cerveza. Been in the bottle almost two weeks. I tried another bottle last night and it's getting fairly carbonated-a little too sweet yet, but the hops are stating to come through. I'm going to start a batch of Canadian High Test tomorrow.


Anybody else have their favorites going?


----------



## Chad

appleman said:


> Chad,
> 
> 
> I have been thinking of trying the Pale Ale. I did make a batch of the
> Cerveza. Been in the bottle almost two weeks. I tried another bottle last
> night and it's getting fairly carbonated-a little too sweet yet, but the hops
> are stating to come through. I'm going to start a batch of Canadian High
> Test tomorrow.



I hope mine turns out ok. Learned a lot from my first batch (the Eng. Pale 
Ale), so hopefully the Cerveza is even better. Of course, I haven't had the 
ability to taste either yet






I have the American Style Micro Pale Ale kit in my kitchen, too. That will 
be next weekend


----------



## masta

I plan to take some photos and post my progress as I recondition my kegs and build my kegerator setup. Still have not decided which way I will go...fridge or freezer for keeping the kegs cold. I know I want to purchase all stainless faucets and shanks for dispensing my Valley Brews!






I do know it has to be ready with 4 selections to choose from before our annual tasting party this fall.


----------



## Chad

masta said:


> I plan to take some photos and post my progress as I
> recondition my kegs and build my kegerator setup. Still have not decided
> which way I will go...fridge or freezer for keeping the kegs cold. I know I
> want to purchase all stainless faucets and shanks for dispensing my
> Valley Brews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know it has to be ready with 4 selections to choose from before
> our annual tasting party this fall.



I really would like a kegerator.....

I was really close to getting the wife to approve one, then I found the joy 
of homebrewing. So my spending money got diverted to a kit from 
George. Oh well, very much worth it


----------



## PolishWineP

We are drinking a Cerveza (Makes Corona taste kind of skunky) and have a Canadian Gold Ale in the carboy. I hope to start our 2nd Cerveza today. Summer... it's for beer!



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## grapeman

What?,a Polish WINE Princess drinking BEER???? You may have to change to a German Beer Frauline for the summer.






I'mwriting a Cerveza while Idrink this post- er, I mean I'm posting a beer while drinking this Cervezza- ah shoot. This beer is pretty good!


----------



## PolishWineP

Yes, the PWP loves her beer! If I had to choose, for the rest of my life, beer or wine, the beer would win. 


_*It's a hot, humid day in August. You're out mowing what seems like 2 acres of grass with an old push mower.



You figure you've gotten about 1/2 done and realize, It's break time! You go into the cool, dark house, pull the cork on a bottle of wine, pour half of it down your throat, burp loudly and say, "Dang! Now that's good!"*



_


See? Gotta have beer and wine. Although, I am currently drinking a glass of iced tea. Don't want to lose the momentum!


Summer is made for a DBF! (Deutsch Bier Frau)


----------



## grapeman

Just got back from a little pic-a-nick. I brought some of the Cerveza over to try on some others. They all drank it rather than the "other stuff". Probably the best complement came from my nephew. He says it is really good. He usually only makes beer from scratch with hops and mash. He even helps out at The Lake Placid Brewery here in town, and says mine is as good as most of theirs they make. He always was my favorite nephew.


----------



## masta

Hope you didn't tell him how easy it was to make! There is nothing better than to get great reviews on your beer or wines that you made.






Just made my yeast starter for the "Ayinger Oktober Fest Marzen" that I will be brewing up in the morning. I also had to kick down the temp in the wine cellar so I can ferment this at larger temp ~50-51 degrees and should take about 4 weeks to complete.


----------



## Angell Wine

I like a dark beer that is bitter but yet refreshing. Something like a ziegbock. What do you suggest that would be a equally?


----------



## Chad

Angell Wine said:


> I like a dark beer that is bitter but yet refreshing.
> Something like a ziegbock. What do you suggest that would be a equally?[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Haven't tried it myself, but this might be what you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetBB.asp?PartNumber=11021*Edited by: Chad *


----------



## masta

Great Choice Chad that was my selection also but I have not tried theziegenbock (brewed in Texas for Texans) or made this kit.


----------



## Leaky Spigot

I'm glad to see some beer brewers here.


So far this year i've Bottled a Few Batches of "BrewHouse" Kits. A Pilsner, American Premium Lager, India Pale Ale. These are very nice and Big Kits, they only take 8 liters (2gals) of water. 


I've also bottled a "Barons"Canadian High Test, and have in Carboy's a "Coopers" Pilsner and a "Brewers Spring" Canadian Light.


Waiting to Fire Up! are 3 other "Brewers Spring" Kits.


One Note i'd like to make is i always use "Star San" now for Sanitizing.


----------



## Leaky Spigot

masta said:


> I plan to take some photos and post my progress as I recondition my kegs and build my kegerator setup. Still have not decided which way I will go...fridge or freezer for keeping the kegs cold. I know I want to purchase all stainless faucets and shanks for dispensing my Valley Brews!
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Masta 


This web site may be of some help to Ya! As you Re-condition yer KEGS! It has lots of Pictures!!!






http://cruisenews.net/brewing/kegging/index.php


----------



## grapeman

Hey Leaky,


How's the Canadian High Test? Hoping it is similar to a Moldson's or something similar. What would you compare it to?


I'm glad to see there are some beer brewers out there. I was beginning to wonder if any existed anymore. I don't care what some people say- summer needs some beer!


----------



## Leaky Spigot

HEY APPLEMAN,


IN REPLY TO CANADIAN HIGH TEST. THE STARTING SG. 1.057 SO IT WAS RIGHT UP THERE WITHIN THE RANGE.


I CAN'T SAY RIGHT NOW HOW IT IS AS I ONLY BOTTLED IT MAY 18TH. BUT IT WAS ONE OF THE CLOUDIEST KIT'S I'VE DONE. AND THE SEDIMENT WASN'T COMPACTED LIKE THE OTHER KITS. IT DID CLEAR UP IN THE BOTTLES, BUT LOOSES IT'S FIZZ QUITE QUICK, BUT AGAIN IT'S REALLY TO SOON TO JUDGE.


MY COOPERS PILSNER KIT IS VERY CLEAR, LIKE I CAN SEE FROM ONE SIDE TO THE OTHER OF THE CARBOY, BUT IT STILL KEEPS BUBBLING. THE GRAVITY IS WAY DOWN TO SG. 1.006 AND HAS BEEN THERE FER A WEEK NOW. I'M NOT SURE WHAT TO DO ABOUT IT? IT HAS BEEN IN THE SECONDARY FOR 18 DAZS NOW!!


ANYWAYS "APPLEMAN" IN ANSWER TO YER POST!!! I CAN'T REALLY SAY NOW!! BUT WILL KEEP YA INFORMED LATER! SPECIALLY IF IT TASTE ANY GOOD!


----------



## DrtDoctor

I too am glad to see some postings from some beer brewers. I'm a total novice to both wine and beer but have been making mostly wine. Wife convinced me to try some beer and the Baron's Amber Ale turned out quite nice. It's been in the bottle about three weeks now. i too notice the head doesn't hang but the taste is great. I have the Mexican beer going now, actually ready to bottle. 

Hey what do you guys use to sterilize your beer equipment. I've been using C brite but it's pricey.

DrtDoctor


----------



## grapeman

The cheapest stuff for sanitizing the equipment would be plain old Potasium Metabisulfite. If you have a gallon jug mix up a gallon at a time per the manufacturer and just keep the unused portin capped until needed. It will last a month or so.


By the way I like your name- does it refer to Agronomy?


----------



## Leaky Spigot

BREWHOUSE Beer Kits made by Spagnols come with very good Sanitzing Instructions, And they say SULPHITES are "*NOT*" strong enough for sanitizing beer Equipment because of the lower ABV.%. As i live on a farm with a well, and my well water is questionable sometimes, i have to use a None Rinse Sanitizer. I've usedOXY SAN with good Results, but now i'm using "STAR SAN" Both are none rinse sanitizers. Both of these products have saved my beer and my neck!!!







If you are sure about the quality of your water then the Pink Powder works good (Sani-Brew) is just one of the names it's sold by.


Another Sanitizer used in beer making is IODOPHOR , an iodine based sanitizer.


----------



## grapeman

Leaky,


I didn't know that K-Meta wouldn't work for sanitizing because of lower alcohol content. There may be more to it than that because it works fine for wine coolers which are similar in alcohol. Best to be safe though. I will have to get something else.


Thanks


----------



## masta

This subject definitely needs some more research and I am on it. 


Sanitizing equipment during makeup of the wort and testing, racking has nothing to do with the lower alcohol content of the finished beer. I checked Winexpert's instructions of the Baron's kit and they also suggest using a "chlorinated detergent solution" for sanitizing.


What doesn't make sense to me is the bacteria you are trying to eliminate should be the same as what would containment your wine. If sulfites aren't good enough for sanitizing beer making equipment than should we use something else for winemaking?


I will get to the bottom of this and post info soon.


Just for the record I use nothing but C-Brite for sanitizing all my equipment and mix at a rate of 1 tsp per gallon of water and this has served me well for 4 years (~200 batches of wine,beer,and mead) with no infections.


----------



## Dean

I can help you there Masta and Gang. The one reason that Sulphites work for wine and not beer also has to do with not only the alcohol levels, but also the PH levels. Wine is quite acidic compared to beer! Thus, with the lower PH levels, sulphites will work just fine to kill the bacteria that can cause spoilage. If you test your mist kits, you will see that the acid is actually quite high in those kits to balance the sweetness. Lower PH + sulphites = better killing power.

With beer, you get higher PH + sulphites = almost no killing power. Therefore, you need a stronger sanitizer. Chlorine based sanitizers work and are cheap (unscented bleach), but are a pain to use since you need to soak everything for a minimum 20 minute contact time.

No rinse sanitizers like Star San and Idophor kill on contact. I use Idophor myself because I get it pretty cheap. I get a 500ml bottle of it for $8.00. This is a highly concentrated solution and I mix 1ml per 1L of water, so basically I get 500L of sanitizing solution! That's pretty cheap. The problem is that it is only effective for the first 24 hours of mixing it up. So I mix it up, use what I need and pour the rest out after. It works well with a spray bottle. The other problem with idophor is that it will stain clear/white plastic brown over time with use.

I hope this helps,
Dean


----------



## masta

Thanks Dean I guess this makes sense in some ways. I still have questions about sanitizing equipment when you first start a batch. K-meta kills bacteria on contact (this was verified at Winestock) so it will clean your equipment perfectly fine when making up your batch. 


The difference is later on when you have the power of free SO2 and low pH working together to protect your wine. Your beer has a small percentage of SO2 since sulfiteis a byproduct of fermentation and the CO2 is the main protection against oxidation in the capped bottle.


As Dean and the manufacturers recommend use astronger sanitizerwhen cleaning your beer equipment to prevent any issues.


----------



## grapeman

Thanks Dean and Scott for the very informative insight into sanitizing for beer. I am new to this stuff and it is good to find this out before I have a contaminated batch or two and wonder why!


----------



## Leaky Spigot

Dean : 


Thank ya very much fer the INput!! All i learned was K-Meta!! just wasn't Strong Enough for Sanitizing Beer Making Equipment. I couldn't really Explain why! but Thanks to You Dean!! we all know now! So I'm just gonna keep it simple and Use! Star San threwout the entire beer making Process for Sanitizing. I use 13.6cc per gal. of bottled water. Works out not to Bad a deal as well! That's less then 1/4ounce per Gal. of water, and it will keep a long time if sealed up. Like a Month.


WELL LETS ALL GO AND HAVE A "BREW"! cheers!!


----------



## DrtDoctor

Appleman,

Yes, my screen name does refer to agronomy. I'm a professor of soil science at Penn State Univ. 

masta,

YOu use only 1 tsp per gallon of C-Brite?? The label says to use significantly more, like onces per gallon. I'm using about a cup per 6 gal.

Drt Doctor


----------



## masta

I use more than the 1 tsp per gallon for tough cleaning but for no rinse sanitizing I use the 1 tsp per gallon. I will have to check the label instructions again but I remember the mixtureconcentration was done in weight as you mentioned.


Bottom line is that after 4 years of success I really don't think I will be changing my techniques.


----------



## grapeman

DrtCoctor,


I thought maybe with a screen name like that, you might be involved in soils. I'm a grad of SUNY Cobleskill 1974 with a degree in Agronomy-Plant Science. I've been on the growing end of the soil for most of the last 40 years. 


Richard


----------



## DrtDoctor

I know a prof from there and a few graduates mostly working in the turfgrass industry.

Drt Doctor


----------



## masta

A follow up on the C-Brite sanitizing solution I use.


Directions say to use 1-2 oz per 2.5 gal of water for cleaning and 1 oz per 2.5 gal of water for a sanitizing solution with 100 ppm available chlorine.


My dilution of 1 tsp per gal of water equals .25 oz per gallon. 


1 oz per per 2.5 gals equals 0.4 oz per gal for the 100 ppm solution rate.


So I am mixing at a lower rate ~ 65% of what is called for in theinstructions but with an 100% success rate of no infections after making ~200batches I don't plan on changing.


But I would recommend everyone always follow the directions omitting no detail whatsoever!


----------



## grapeman

Ah yes the Wisdom of ages. "Do as I say, not as I do!" Thanks for the info. I will be sure to follow the directions exactly!


----------



## grapeman

Masta,


How did your Canadian High Test turn out? I racked mine to secondary two days ago and it's barely bubbling. It's already dropping out the yeast.Looking much better now. The hops included really turned the wort into kind-of-a gross looking greenish brown scummy mess.



It smells great though



and I'm hoping for a nice Molson type beer.


----------



## grapeman

Well I'm very pleased with the Cabadian High Test beer so far. I bottled it this last weekend. I didn't have enough beer bottles empty, so I used a six pack worth of screw cap beer bottles. I added 1 cup of priming sugar per instructions for a well carbonated beer. I don't want to explode any bottles, so I opened one tonight already of the screw cap type. It already has a good head on it and it hissed when I opened it like it should. The taste is great already, only a few days after bottling. I'm afraid those thin bottles won't hold the pressure well, so I will have to sacrifice myself and drink them up in the next week or so(only the six-not all of them).






Great tasting beer- would recommend to anyone.


----------



## grapeman

KEGERATOR- 


How's the Kegerator system coming Masta. Do you have your four selections ready for your tasting party. Fall isn't far away






We'd love to see pics.


----------



## masta

Unfortunately I had to put the kegerator project on hold for now due to some unexpected expenses that came up but I will still have at least 4 selections of beer ready for the tasting in addition to the wines and meads.


This weekend I will be bottling at least 3 of the selections so they carbonate and age a bit before the event at the end of September.


----------



## OldWino1

what is the percent of alcohol when you make home brew?


----------



## masta

Most of the batches I make are between 4%-6% ABV but you can adjust just as you would with wine.


----------



## OldWino1

OK well here goes I would like to make something close to
what i like what kit is close to Mr BUD as in weiser?


----------



## Dean

Canadian Lager or American Lite would be the closest if you went with a Barons kit.


----------



## masta

Dean you forgot one thing.....that awful Beechwood aging taste!


----------

